# Pulmonary Hypertension/Chronic Kidney Disease



## AR2728 (Jan 25, 2012)

I attempted to search for specific notation regarding the above codes in the ICD book without success.  I know if a patient has hypertension and CKD you assume a cause and effect relationship and code as such, however, does the same apply when it is stated as Pulmonary hypertension?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 25, 2012)

AR2728 said:


> I attempted to search for specific notation regarding the above codes in the ICD book without success.  I know if a patient has hypertension and CKD you assume a cause and effect relationship and code as such, however, does the same apply when it is stated as Pulmonary hypertension?



Pulmonary HTN isn't the same as regular HTN - I don't believe that there's an assumed relationship between the 2 conditions for ICD-9 purposes, but I might be wrong.


----------



## AR2728 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for taking time to reply.  The documentation really appears as is they are two separate unrelated issues, but I needed some validation.


----------

